# Best braid for me hard earned?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

salticrak said:


> I have used braid from tasline that was good but exxy. Hit me up with the best options you have come across. I am looking at 30lb stuff.


Stop being a tight ass ya mushroom munching hippy


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

I have found Zulu braid to be very good. Only available from tackleworld stores I think.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive got some 30 pound fins braid and I like it better then my power pro braid.


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

What's the Fins braid worth for 300yards? About $50?


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

kevinnugent said:


> What's the Fins braid worth for 300yards? About $50?


it's on special at bcf for $48 atm, I'm gunna head down there tomorrow night


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Daiwa Tournament 8 Accudepth Hyper PE Braid - smoothest most supple 30lb braid I have found/used. Casts better than most of the 15-20lb braids I have used. Probably not really required if you're not doing much casting with it though as there are cheaper braids that will do the job. I have 30lb for my heavy spin casting reel (mainly chasing tuna anc macs) - it casts a mile. I also have 50lb Rovex Viros braid which doesn't look to bad for the cheap braid it is and have used Sufix Performance and Sufix 832 in 30lb as well which also wasn't too bad but not my preference any more. Onlty tried really light Tasline braid so can't comment on the heavier line classes.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.tackleworldsale.com.au/instinct-zulu-braid-200-yards-30lb-usa-yellow

Here you go Salti, a little more info on the Zulu braid.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Best braid or best value?

Here's an old one viewtopic.php?f=10&t=44478&hilit=ebay+braid

About 2 years ago I bought 30lb on a 1200m spool, haven't needed to change it on any of the reels it's on yet. I must admit though that you don't really know what you're getting until it turns up. I'll buy this 30lb again but there's probably no guarantee that it will come from the same factory or be of the same exceptional quality.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

Lazybugger said:


> I use 20lb Power Pro - bought in a 500m spool from the US and am happy with that. I should order more soon, may as well stock up while the dollar is still reasonable.


yesterday I had an unstoppable on my 30lb Powerpro braid with 45lb mono leader landbased fishing. The mono knot broke at the hooks after a 15 min fight. It's a great braid for the money.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Thanks fellas for your replies, I agree with you nezevic, the tasline is super silky but is prone to knotting in my experience. .


Bugga. I just bought 1000m of 20lb Allwhite for casting.
Is that because of line twist from trolling, from casting or from too many tuna without an unwind troll?
One of my reels has expensive braid and has lost me four fish this year due to knots. Not sure if its the braid or the way the reel lays the line on the spool.

Try Rayannes. They always have braid specials. Finns and tuffline xp on spec atm
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... nly-79-95/
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... -delivery/
I just bought Spiderwire Code Red Braid in 10lb and pretty happy. Cant vouch for the 30lb tho.
http://www.rayannes.com.au/products/lin ... red-braid/

If your not casting with it how good\fine does it need to be? Aldi braid is a bit chunky but tows a lure or bait just fine. Landed this mornings lt on 20lb Aldi (tho its the diameter of good qual 30lb).


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

If u wanna save some dough try this Salti, it's all i use and the colour change every 10m rocks. You can select the strength and length. Cheap as chips with the free postage. Will cost u < $20

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/390574103894 ... 1439.l2649


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I like jerry brown braid. Its cheap from USA $120 for 1200yard spool in 30lb solid. That should fill 3-4 reels worth.

I have also brought 600yd spools in aus for $80.

I would compare it to powerpro super slick in the way it feels, its a really smooth line to touch(I really like the 8 strand stuff powerpro does super 8 slick maybe)

I have used tasline 18lb & 6lb on two reels, it casts excellent and it is really thin and strong. I did find that the braid started to loosen up a little bit over time like you could spread it in your fingers and see through it. I dont know heaps about the subject but it did not seem to last as long as other braids I have used.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

jbonez said:


> I like jerry brown braid. Its cheap from USA $120 for 1200yard spool in 30lb solid. That should fill 3-4 reels worth.
> 
> I have also brought 600yd spools in aus for $80.
> 
> ...


Anything more than $20 delivered for 500m is way too dear IMHO.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

I like finns. doesn't seem to form wind knots too badly.
theres a few different types, I think one is called windjammer , but that's not the one I use. think mines called PE


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Salti,
Go have a look at Suffix 832.... I've got it on my marquesa... and two shimano spins, and a baitcaster! It's awesome stuff... 8 strand braid, with goretex, casts good, breaks well above it's rating, knots well.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I fish with finns.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I dont mind the cheaper braid when you have a big overhead spool to fill but its a bit thick in diameter for my liking on spin reels


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Old mate at my local said they had been getting reports of the tasline snapping out of no where and wind knots being an issue. He recommended sunline super pe and it looks the goods.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Theres been rumor of some Chinese made PowerPro coming in with mystery breaks over here too. But thats all I use and I havent found a problem. Mine may be older than the rumors.


----------



## zaffa (Apr 18, 2014)

Without sounding like a major tight arse which I am, I recently grabbed some braid from Kmart and for $3.50 a roll I didn't care less if it was crap. I grabbed 50lb, 30lb, 10lb. Heavy stuff was strong as and stood up to abuse from trevally macs and queenfish.

The 10pnd however is what I use most. Good casting, good abrasive wear, great feel and has stood up to plenty of fish without a worry even school mackerel, big sooties and barra!

Actually thinking about getting more as it hasn't let me down yet and for the price I really can't complain.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> Theres been rumor of some Chinese made PowerPro coming in with mystery breaks over here too. But thats all I use and I havent found a problem. Mine may be older than the rumors.


That rumour has been going around for some time (since at least 2009 when I bought my last batch)
That Aussie guy who test lines talks about "genuine" powerpro and "non-genuine/ebay" powerpro (can't remember his name - will google it in a sec)
he noted (from memory) significant differences in breaking strain under load between the 2 stated strains vs actual measured strains
EDIT: see table in next post


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Paulus


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Salti, I've started tying an fg knot in my tasline to join the leader to main. Since doing that, I've had 0 wind knots and guide wraps. Where before i was getting them maybe one in ten casts. It was driving me nuts. I upped my leader from 12lb to 20lb to make tying the knot easier (it's still a bitch) and haven't noticed a decline in my snapper catches. But it makes the line a dream to use now.


this


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Moss green matches the water here best, and I think I'm alright with that.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

anselmo said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Salti, I've started tying an fg knot in my tasline to join the leader to main. Since doing that, I've had 0 wind knots and guide wraps. Where before i was getting them maybe one in ten casts. It was driving me nuts. I upped my leader from 12lb to 20lb to make tying the knot easier (it's still a bitch) and haven't noticed a decline in my snapper catches. But it makes the line a dream to use now.
> ...


Paulus doesnt rate the fg knot at all. He recommends not using it. I still use it and find the same as Jon. Larger leader cast through smaller guides. I also note he never uses fluro, only mono.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Theres been rumor of some Chinese made PowerPro coming in with mystery breaks over here too. But that's all I use and I havent found a problem. Mine may be older than the rumors.


That rumour has been going around for some time (since at least 2009 when I bought my last batch).
That Aussie guy who test lines talks about "genuine" powerpro and "non-genuine/ebay" powerpro (can't remember his name - will google it in a sec)
he noted (from memory) significant differences in breaking strain under load between the 2 stated strains vs actual measured strains

That testing that Nick referred to is at http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/

He tests lines for you, and knots.

There are some _surprising_ results there, and some are _frightening_:-
Surprising, because some braids rated at 30 lb, broke at 46 lb, which is reassuring. 
Frightening, because onebrand rated at 50 lb broke at 46 lb, and the same brand 80 lb (multi-coloured bulk braid) *BROKE AT 47 LB!* The brand comes from a very well known Australian shop.

It is not just about suppleness and knotability (not sure that's a word), but just saying about homework..... Check Paulus's site before buying.


----------

